

ClojureScript Core.async Dots Game - brucehauman
http://rigsomelight.com/2013/08/12/clojurescript-core-async-dots-game.html

======
swannodette
This is a beautiful piece of code documentation and it's great to see
core.async used on less trivial examples, fantastic work!

~~~
brucehauman
Thanks! I'd like to use this as a base problem to alter and improve as my
knowledge of ClojureScript progresses.

